# X.org and keyboard layout



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello

Here is my complete xorg.conf


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier             "Keyboard0"
    Driver                 "kbd"
    Option                 "XkbModel"  "pc105"
    Option                 "XkbLayout" "no"
EndSection
```

Anything else is working automagically, I have set XFCE to use system default.

What am I doing wrong?

EDIT some sideinfo, I am using xorg 7.7, and keyboard layout works perfect in shell.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

What is the problem?


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh....... just woken up sorry, I only get us keyboard, which I cannot use normally, I lack three letters for the alphabet of first-language and, all other keys are on completely different places.


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Added     

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

With no luck, x.org always uses US keyboard language.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Please put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a site like pastebin.com and post the URL.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

As a quick test, open a terminal and run
`% setxkbmap no`


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry that should also have included in the first post.

http://pastebin.com/sa999fDd


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

```
setxkbmap: Command not found.
```

Maybe I am missing any important part of xorg?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes.  What version of FreeBSD?  Did you install x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal?


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.1rc1 and x11/xorg-minimal, I though if I installed XFCE, it would install the neccesary to get an xorg that not minimal but more usable and functional for basic usage and configuration.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

The window managers often don't install X at all.  The thinking goes that X isn't required because you may be running X remotely.

Anyway, yes, deinstall xorg-minimal and install the full x11/xorg.  Or at least install x11/xsetkbmap.  But I'd recommend the full xorg to avoid further problems.


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

```
#Section "ServerLayout"
#    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
#    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
#    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
#EndSection


Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
    Option         "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "XbkRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XbkModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XbkLayout" "no"
EndSection
```

the xorg server starts up well, but us keympap  log here http://pastebin.com/WSr8kizs

When the upper section of the config is enable, uncommented if that is a right way to say it, xorg dont start at all log here http://pastebin.com/zb26wR14

This is frustrating.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry, it's really hard to tell what you did.  Did you install the full xorg?  Does setxkbmap as shown in post #6 work after X has started?

A simpler xorg.conf to try:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "no"
EndSection
```


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, yes, installed xorg metapackage, X11/xorg and setxkbmap, before doing those configuration changes.

Doesnt Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" make xorg NOT automatic?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

No, it just makes HAL stop trying to help.


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES....... as you may understand the xorg config you gave me work. FINALLY, that has annoyed me much when working in XFCE with configuration etc, dont know how to thank you!!!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Great!


----------

